

Recommended hosting for video course files? - ashamia

Hi! We have a library of files, 500Mb each containing an hour-long video course.<p>We would like to serve them online, globally, and expect an average traffic of several hundreds of users per day.<p>would a CDN be an absolute must?
Which services, other than than Amazon CloudFront / S3, are available?
Does Google have any CDN offering?<p>thanks a bunch!
======
nilssonanders
Are the files public? Then perhaps just use youtube.

If you need a CDN, CDN77 has worked fine for me at a reasonable price.

I'd start hosting them on a separate domain first, then move that to a CDN if
necessary.

~~~
ashamia
thanks, will take a look at CDN77

any idea whether Google Cloud Storage is suitable for such task?

------
philtar
Have you thought of youtube?

~~~
ashamia
we intend the service to be subscription-based, and therefore need to put the
files behind a paywall

